# Newbie - 27Rsds



## 1strsds (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi - we are new owners of a 2006 Outback 27RSDS - we pick it up in 2 weeks and are very excited. Like many I've read here, we are moving up from a tent trailer, so we think this will allow us to still enjoy our love of camping, but without as much work setting up, loading and unloading the camper at the end of the weekend, etc. We had a hard time finding something with a 2nd queen bed as we have a 16 year old son that is 6'3" and just doesn't fit in any bunk or pull out! Your members seem active and we'll be keeping up with all the news and ideas. We are located in Ontario, CANADA.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome... fellow Canadian!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congratulations on having excellent taste in floorplans!


----------

